# Jason Voorhees mask part 2



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

I like the red freehand warpaint. I think it makes it look more creepy then something that looks more formal and stenciled on.

Great job on dirtying it up too!


----------



## funINfuneral (Feb 12, 2008)

put in the axe cut!


----------



## nxh (Jul 9, 2008)

MAN your good! i told my friend that i would make his peica **** mask he had...i was gonna do sumtin else...but im doin this now!


----------

